# Pics of Blue Water Hwy



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*For those interested; I took pics yesterday from San Luis Subdivision to Bright Light.*
*LEO still checking at San Luis Subdivision to make sure you are a property owner or have documentation that you have business on that end of Follets.*
*go to www.picasaweb.google/gallicribbs*


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*correct address*

*Try www.picasweb.google.com/gallicribbs*


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*My Typing Sux!*

*www.picasaweb.google.com/gallicribbs*


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW!...Thanks for sharing


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is that pic of the concrete pilings the condos that were near Access road 5?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that pic of the concrete pilings the condos that were near Access road 5?


Yes sir.

Wow I've spent a lot of time in that area wading and if it werent for the radio tower I wouldnt have recognized it. Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

You're chittin me? The condos are gonners?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

made a jaunt over that way sun ,far as i got was san luis sub and truthfully, thats as far as i wanted to go... ive got to many good memories of there.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW, thanks for the pics.

Do I have a chance to get to Christmas this Thursday?
Coming from Houston, could go thru Galveston or Freeport


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Man we were there the tuesday before IKE hit. It was my wife and sons first time there.  They really loved it. Are they going to rebuild the highway?



Brady Bunch said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Wow I've spent a lot of time in that area wading and if it werent for the radio tower I wouldnt have recognized it. Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that pic of the concrete pilings the condos that were near Access road 5?


No, that's what some people refer to as "Surf Henge".
But the Pereguine (SP?) across from Ernies is in pretty bad shape.
Just got back from 4 days of clearing debris at Treasure and the water is back on at the canal side.
The surf was awsome and if it holds I'll be trout fish'n again on Friday!


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Surf Henge*

*Can anyone tell me what "Surf Henge used to be ?*


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

knuttdeep said:


> *Can anyone tell me what "Surf Henge used to be ?*


I think it is what it used to be. That is, whatever it was gonna be never got 
built. We call it the Ruins, even though it's in about the same shape now as it was when it was new--heheh--whatever it wasn't...

Based on the crowds, we figured it was gonna be a multi-level parking garage
for wadefisherpersons.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Surf Henge*



Brine Jake said:


> I think it is what it used to be. That is, whatever it was gonna be never got
> built. We call it the Ruins, even though it's in about the same shape now as it was when it was new--heheh--whatever it wasn't...
> 
> Based on the crowds, we figured it was gonna be a multi-level parking garage
> for wadefisherpersons.


*Gov't backed program; no doubt, to offer a safe, dry, sandless experience for the beach impaired.*


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Heck'uva black eye on the boy.....*OUCH!*


----------



## MCMC (Jun 19, 2017)

*San Luis Subdivision - Ike pictures*

Recently bought a place there and Knuttdeep's pics are long gone. Knuttdeep can you repost or share with me directly. Anyone else from there that might have some photos as well? I have seen some, and my place took a slight beating but lost a lot of sand and sat atop a newly formed lake. Thanks


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

Link doesn't work for me for some reason.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe due to the fact this thread is nearly 9 years old. Maybe???


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MCMC said:


> Recently bought a place there and Knuttdeep's pics are long gone. Knuttdeep can you repost or share with me directly. Anyone else from there that might have some photos as well? I have seen some, and my place took a slight beating but lost a lot of sand and sat atop a newly formed lake. Thanks


Very long gone.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Like Ernie Harwell would say, "That one is loooooong gone"! That man was AWESOME!
Ernie was there when the Tigers were playing the Yankees and Babe Ruth was at bat and he pointed to the right field bleachers and promptly hit a home run to right field. So here come the Tigers up to bat and Ty Cobb points out to the bleachers, he then lays down a picture perfect bunt for a single. Good stuff but to have heard Ernie tell it was like MAGIC!


----------



## MCMC (Jun 19, 2017)

Seeing the IKE pics might help me prep for the next hit, whenever that is. Thanks for responding. Still.....looking for any pics.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

How in the world did a nine year old thread get dug up and re-posted? Pay attention readers, you may be reading ancient history!
www.solarscreenguys.com
www.houstonshutterpro.com


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I still wanna see the pictures!


----------



## MCMC (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks SolarScreenGuy, I'm well aware and also saw Knuttdeep hadn't posted in the last year. Obviously Ike was a significant event and if the pictures were still available, I have interest.


----------

